# Judas Priest - Electric Eye



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its cheap, and so complete. This dvd should be an example of how all dvds should be. It has all their videos, some 70s tv appearances, and entire concert from the Fuel For Life tour in 1986, and I paid less than $20. Best value in a music dvd ever...............


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

nice, I'm a huge fan of their early stuff ala "victim of changes"


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The dvd includes 2 Whistlestop performances from Rocka Rolla. Rob has long hair, and KK looks like a pimp...............


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

haha...I'll have to get it.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

sweet. i have to get that.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I get my dvd's from a special store. I just got a black sabbath volume 1 dvd for $15.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah I'm a big fan of the early stuff too. It sounds cool. I'll have to get it too. evilGuitar:


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

a friend gave me Judas Priest "rising in the east". i love it.
shot on the 2005 reunion tour.


----------

